# Whirlpool Fridge Schematic



## davesan1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone know where I get a schematic for a Whirlpool GD5RHAXNB00 fridge?

Going nuts trying to find one

Thanks

Dave


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The wiring diagram can be found on the fridge in a number of different places.

Look behind the kick plate on the bottom of the fridge, sometimes they are in an envelope stuck there.

Look in the control panel in the fridge section.

If you need a part here is a good place to get Whirlpool parts.


----------



## davesan1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Schematic*

girletech --

Found it. 

Thank You

Dave


----------

